# Another Patch Blog



## Salty dog (May 20, 2011)

http://caledonia.patch.com/blog_posts/i-was-hooked


----------



## WildBoar (May 20, 2011)

I know it's been said before, but you write well! :beer:


----------



## SpikeC (May 20, 2011)

Another excellent piece. Really entertaining!


----------



## Salty dog (May 21, 2011)

Thanks but I'm no writer. I just put it down the way it comes out.

One thing I know about real writers is they are very particular about who is refered to as a writer.


----------



## BertMor (May 22, 2011)

So that's how you learned to do meat so well!


----------



## Ratton (May 23, 2011)

I enjoyed the read!! Thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Rader (May 23, 2011)

Very nice write-up. And I must say, that damascus slicer is sweet. (shameless... I know.) I'm going to have to start paying you for my advertising. 
-M


----------

